# Dead 3DS *cries*



## Melody (Nov 25, 2014)

I need help.

For many reasons, I haven't touched my 3DS for about a month. It's been sitting in my room for that long, but it was in a zip up case. It has been freezing a few nights this month, and it doesn't help that myy room is usually dry and cold (basement problems). Anyway, yesterday I went to go pick it up because I finally had time to play a few games, but I noticed it wouldn't turn on. Maybe it was dead?

So, I go to charge it, but it would not charge. The orange light at the bottom would turn on for about 10 seconds, but then turn off. Basically, my 3DS was dead and can't charge.

Due to my Nintendo addictions, I had three extra chargers. Unfortunately, all of them didn't work either. Is there anyway to fix this by myself? Also, more importantly, *will my game worlds be saved and I could play them on a different device?* It would be terrible if I had to _start all over._


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 25, 2014)

Melody said:


> I need help.
> 
> For many reasons, I haven't touched my 3DS for about a month. It's been sitting in my room for that long, but it was in a zip up case. It has been freezing a few nights this month, and it doesn't help that myy room is usually dry and cold (basement problems). Anyway, yesterday I went to go pick it up because I finally had time to play a few games, but I noticed it wouldn't turn on. Maybe it was dead?
> 
> ...



Aw man! That must suck! Your digital copies will probably be gone, but your cartridges will be fine. You can play them on a different device.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 25, 2014)

I had a issue similar to this with my old Aqua Blue Nintendo 3DS... Even worse that I had the 20 Nintendo 3DS Ambassador games all downloaded to that console. I would suggest doing what I did about it...

I kept mentioning it and mentioning it to my local Nintendo (mine would be Nintendo of Europe) and eventually after some time, I was able to get them to email their head office with a formal request to have my Nintendo 3DS Ambassador games transferred to my other console. *awarded to* my Nintendo 2DS.

I would recommend that you get in touch with your local Nintendo, pester them a little... It worked out well for me...
I wasn't going to sit back and put up with my Nintendo 3DS Ambassador games being gone when I had paid ?229.99... No way! I did not even have to provide any receipt either. I just told them my Nintendo 3DS's serial code on the back and I eventually got an award email confirming that they were placed on my Nintendo 2DS inside of the Nintendo eShop.

So they solved my problem after I kept pestering them, I am happy to report.


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 25, 2014)

Have you tried charging it from another outlet? Sometimes the outlets in my room are touchy if its cold out because our house isnt insulated. Also have you let your DS "warm up"? Like leaving it in a warm dry place for a bit may help.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm not sure. When my dogs messed up the regular charger, I used the charging cradle. You should see if that works.


----------



## cIementine (Nov 25, 2014)

That happened to mine, except the problem was the charger, not the console. Try using a new charger, or position it in a way that makes the light stay on?


----------



## Chris (Nov 25, 2014)

Have you actually left it plugged in for any considerable amount of time, or are you just unplugging it as soon as the light goes off? My 3DS was doing the same thing last night and I was concerned, but I left it plugged in over night anyway and when I checked it before class this morning it had charged fine.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 25, 2014)

I had a similar problem to you like 3 weeks ago. I broke my 3DS XL, so I contacted nintendo and requested that they transfer my NNID to my old 3DS. They were able to do so, however I had to redownload all of my games, which meant that my save files were gone.

If you have backed up your save files then you should be fine when playing on another console. If you haven't, then you'll have to start over.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I'd recommend switching internal batteries, if you have any spare.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 25, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> Aw man! That must suck! Your digital copies will probably be gone, but your cartridges will be fine. You can play them on a different device.



Actually, now that I think about it, you can actually just eject the SD card and put it in your new one.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 25, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> Actually, now that I think about it, you can actually just eject the SD card and put it in your new one.



Nope. Although the digital games do use the sd card's memory, it doesn't work like that. Digital games can only play on the console it was downloaded on. This, obviously, is to stop people from copying the downloaded data on the sd card and pirating copies of games.


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 25, 2014)

Have you tried leaving it plugged on and checking again to see if it's charged? The little orange light could be broken but the battery could be working just fine.

I'd get in touch with your local Nintendo's costumer support and ask about this issue. They might be able to help and if you're still within the warranty, you can get your 3DS fixed or replaced free of charge as long as you didn't tamper with it. Digital data will be lost, though depending on what it is, you may be able to play it in a new one. Physical copies of games tend to play normally.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 25, 2014)

It's not recommended to leave your 3DS anywhere in very cold temperatures for too long. It states this somewhere in the manual.

From posts I have seen in the past, people who do this get the same problem. It won't turn on. However they only left their 3DSs in the cold for only a few mins to an hour. Afterwards, they were working again. But you left your 3DS alone for a month.... I'm not sure...


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh no! 

This happened to me once. Sometimes when you haven't used a console for a considerable amount of time, it'll need to warm up. Use a different outlet and keep the charger in overnight. If that doesn't work, take out the battery and put it back in or replace it. If that doesn't work, when did you get your 3DS? Is it passed warranty? If not, let Nintendo know ASAP. If it is passed warranty, they can fix it or transfer your saved data with a fee... I hope you can get this fixed without all the hassle and money though. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Tao (Nov 26, 2014)

I think this is a lesson about taking proper care of your stuff. I didn't use my 3DS for around 3 months, but I would never leave it in a freezing cold room. That's just asking for trouble...


I hope it turns out fine but really, take care of your stuff, dude.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Nov 26, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Nope. Although the digital games do use the sd card's memory, it doesn't work like that. Digital games can only play on the console it was downloaded on. This, obviously, is to stop people from copying the downloaded data on the sd card and pirating copies of games.



You canmot take the SD card out and redownload the game on another system, IF that system has a different NNID.
If you got nintendo to change your nnid to a different system you should be able to access your shop and therefor your redownload screen.?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> I think this is a lesson about taking proper care of your stuff. I didn't use my 3DS for around 3 months, but I would never leave it in a freezing cold room. That's just asking for trouble...
> 
> 
> I hope it turns out fine but really, take care of your stuff, dude.



It is not as if they left it in a pile of snow.

It was zipped in its *protective* case. And the room happens to get cold in this season.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Nov 27, 2014)

Have you tried replacing the battery?


----------

